
Will Apple, Google and Samsung lose the smartphone market? - petrel
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9236221/Will_Apple_Google_and_Samsung_lose_the_smartphone_market_
======
lucid00
This article misses one interesting point. Tizen, Firefox OS, Ubuntu Linux and
Open WebOS are all HTML5 based OSes, most if not all of the apps are web apps.

I doubt that companies with large investments in browser technology like
Google, Apple and Microsoft could just fall overnight when the potential
threat is something they help create.

Google most of all as they already have an HTML5 focus OS, how difficult would
it be for them to make a mobile version or add compatibility with it's apps
into Android?

------
petrel
Anything is possible.

